# Simplicity riding mower questions



## desertsteel (Oct 16, 2013)

Howdy all! I originally posted this in the Simplicity section and got no replies. Thought I'd give it a shot here. I have never needed to own a riding mower before. I lived in the desert for the last 17 years and kept the grass that needed cut (if any) to push mower size to save on water.

I recently bought a Simplicity 5216H, 16hp B&S I/C twin with a 36" deck and a snow-blower as my main yard tractor. Now that i have used it for a couple of months and have gotten used to it's personality, I could really use some knowledge and insights please...

The first thing I'd like to deal with is the starter, it sounds like it is dragging or rubbing when I start it up. Is this starter rebuildable, could this just be debris and it needs a through cleaning? Or is it on its way out?

2nd, is the pto and drive belt pulleys supposed to make racket when your foot comes off of the pedal? Nothing appears to be loose, it has a belt that is in good shape, it just sounds overly loud to me. Everything seems to run very smoothly! I have visually looked at all of the pulleys. None appear to be bent or wobbly, they look shiny and the belt is in good shape.

3rd, it's now backfiring every time i shut it off, nice flame blows out of the exhaust. I pulled the solenoid off of the carb to clean it and i thought there was supposed to be a plunger of sorts, but there is nothing and I'm not seeing any adjustment screws on the carb. So i pull the choke out before i shut her down and she just puffs a bit.

4th, it won't idle down anymore. when the throttle is pushed all of the way down it sounds like the motor is still about half throttle rpm's. I have verified the throttle cable is traveling as it should to the carb and everything is free and moving.

The only issue this mower had when i bought it was the starter issue. i've been using it twice a week since i bought it so i haven't wanted to tear into it yet . I should have a bit of a break to work on it between leaves and snow...i hope.

I've wrenched enough over the years that I can figure out most things but it would be nice to able to pick other brains for a change and have an idea of what I'm looking for before I get into tear down mode.

Thank you in advance for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

May need a new starter, blades need to be sharpened, and balanced. I am not sure on the throttle issue but I bet #3, an #4 on your list are related maybe the whole carb needs a good soaking, and cleaning. Maybe some other members will have some more input on these problems.


----------



## desertsteel (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks wjjones, appreciate the reply! I guess i wasn't very clear concerning the noise and i did say PTO (didn't really mean PTO).....sorry. The deck operates very well. The noise is coming from the drive belt and pulleys from the engine back to the hydro drive. I have to pull the engine shroud to get to the starter but it sounds like i should take a close look now. I'd hate to not have the snow blower only because he starter quit working.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

desertsteel said:


> Thanks wjjones, appreciate the reply! I guess i wasn't very clear concerning the noise and i did say PTO (didn't really mean PTO).....sorry. The deck operates very well. The noise is coming from the drive belt and pulleys from the engine back to the hydro drive. I have to pull the engine shroud to get to the starter but it sounds like i should take a close look now. I'd hate to not have the snow blower only because he starter quit working.




Just remove the belt, and give each pulley a spin with your hand if the bearings are bad you will hear it, or one could be loose.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

First, on your starter. I would take the cover off the gear that drives it and make sure it's clear, clean it off. And a little lube on it won't hurt either. On the back firing. Do you shut the throttle down when you shut it off. If not this will cause this. Back firing is usually from over firing after the engine is shut down. There are a number of things that can cause this. It's kinda like it's out of time.
On the belt noise. The other fella was right. Either take the belt off, or at least make sure there is a lot of slack. And try and spin each of the pulleys. You may have a bad bearing in one of them. Also the belt could be just stretched. I will re-read your post and see if I can help any more.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The problem is in the carb...not the starter. If the pintle(needle )of the fuel solenoid is missing/stuck open,it will cause the backfiring/high rpm/and hard starting. 
The solenoid shuts fuel flow to the idle jet,to prevent the backfire. If it's faulty,fuel will run into the cylinder(s),after shut-down,causing a hard start.
Once the engine is running,it will stay at a higher rpm,due to extra fuel being pulled through the jet.
Clean the carb/set the float/check the solenoid.
As for the noises,follow the other's advice.


----------

